# Which PLOW should I get?



## darood01 (Aug 17, 2009)

In my area the three different plows I can get are Blizzard, Snow Dogg, and The Boss

The Blizzard Dealer- 8.2 miles away 680LT $4121 Installed
720LT $4171 Installed
Snow Dogg & The Boss Dealer- 14.5 miles away Snow Dogg MD68 $2955 Installed
MD75 $2980 Installed
Boss Sport Duty 7- Looking into it

What would you guys recommend


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I've had both chain lift and chainless, Id go chainless.
Go as wide as you can 7 1/2 is wider than a 7
If you can get them to put a Blizzard Speed Wing on, that would be sweet (its only 176 ponds more than the Boss)


----------



## Miller1155 (Sep 28, 2009)

How much was the Boss?


----------

